# Van Dam band



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

cool....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> cool....


Definitely Metal.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was thinkin more of a Seatle Grunge for some reason...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------

